# Brighton or Solitude for powder



## MRL SD84 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm heading up to Utah from San Diego by myself this weekend and I am planning on going to Solitude and Brighton before going further north to Powder Mountain and Snowbasin. My question is which mountain should I go to(Brighton or Solitude)to find better powder runs and tree runs? And are there any runs I should definitely check out at either place. I will be going to one resort monday and the other tuesday. Thanks for any info


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice timing!!! With the way that this system is moving, you'll probably be good at either spot. Brighton is a local snowboarder haven, Solitude is more low-key. I've been to Brighton, and while so many people love the place, I've never really had a blow-your-mind experience like I've had at Bird or Basin. I've never been to the Tude, but I've heard good things, especially about their tree runs. Honeycomb Canyon is known to be good, but avy issues may keep it closed. I, myself, will probably hit Solitude on Tuesday and I'll probably be at Basin on Wednesday.


----------

